# kimi bekliyorsunuz?



## cyaxares_died

Bir gurup arkadaslar at heykel'de toplanmis - beklemis. Ben onlari sordum: "Ne yapiyorsunuz?" Onlar: "Bekliyoruz?" Ben:"Kimi?" Onlar gu"lmu"sler.
 Niye gu"lmu"sler? Tu"rkler argo'da sadece "kim" mi soruyorlar?


----------



## hardlike

Should it be translated ?


----------



## cyaxares_died

This is my question: "Tu"rkler argo'da sadece "kim" mi soruyorlar?"


----------



## hardlike

No you asked right ,Bekliyoruz ,kimi bekliyorsunuz ,the question should be like this


----------



## Revontuli

Hello cyaxares_died,

I'll first make a few corrections with your original sentence:

'' Bir grup arkadaş at heykelinde toplanmış, bekliyorlardı. Ben onlara ''Ne yapıyorsunuz'' diye sordum, onlar da bana ''Bekliyoruz'' dediler. Sonra ''Kimi?'' diye sordum ama güldüler.''

If you say ''gurup'', it would mean ''sunset''. The correct one is ''grup''.

What you asked, ''Kimi?'', is correct. There's nothing wrong with it. Because you're asking about the person who's being _waited_.


----------



## hardlike

Kim-i bekliyorsunuz,Sen-i bekliyoruz...and i think your friends loughed at another thing


----------

